# Blood on budgies wing



## Budgielovee345 (Oct 21, 2021)

Hello, today I woke up to my budgies wings being Covered in blood. I think there was blood under his left wing aswell. I don't really have a chance to go to a vet. He also has trouble flying around. What should I do?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

You need to identify where the blood is coming from and make sure it is stopped. Is this your only bird? It may be from a broken blood feather, when new feathers are growing they have a blood source and if the feather is broken it will bleed. I would not let him fly around until you are sure there is no further bleeding.


----------



## Budgielovee345 (Oct 21, 2021)

Cody said:


> You need to identify where the blood is coming from and make sure it is stopped. Is this your only bird? It may be from a broken blood feather, when new feathers are growing they have a blood source and if the feather is broken it will bleed. I would not let him fly around until you are sure there is no further bleeding.


Hello, my budgie wont let me properly see whats under the wing, but I could see a red spot between the feathers. This isn't my only budgir, I have another female one. My budgie did have trouble flying at first, but he can fly now.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You must get the bleeding stopped.
Information on Blood Feathers
Avian First Aid
Birdie First Aid Kit

Do you have mixed gender budgies? 
If so, you need to do everything necessary to prevent breeding.*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)*
*These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## Budgielovee345 (Oct 21, 2021)

Ttank you so much, Ill take a look at the articles. In the worst case, Ill find a vet to bring my budgie to, although it isnt easy. And yea, both budgies are different genders


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums! 

FaeryBee has given great advice and I agree completely. I hope your budgie is doing ok.

Meanwhile, you’ve come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! Please be sure to have a look around the forums’ many budgie articles and “stickies” to ensure you’re up to date on everything! If you have questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we’d love to help. 

Please keep us posted! 

Cheers! 👋


----------

